# The New Doctor to be Announced Sunday, the 4th, at 2pm EDT!



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Current favorites seem to be Chris O'Dowd and Peter Capaldi.  I don't know Peter, but I do know Chris from The IT Crowd.  I could see him as the Doctor, just not sure if I want to.  We've had two "silly" Doctors in a row, and while I appreciate a bit of camp and think they should retain it, it might be nice to see someone like Capaldi who seems like he could bring a bit of prestige and weight to the role again.  A third maybe is Tom Ellis who played Robin Hood in Once Upon a Time, but that's all I know him from besides a small roll in The Catherine Tate Show.  He was apparently in an episode of Doctor Who with Tennant as well.

Should be exciting at any rate.  It's broadcasting live on the BBC at 7pm London Time, which would be 2pm EDT, 11am PDT.  In the states it'll be on BBC America of course.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://geek-news.mtv.com/2013/08/01/leaked-doctor-who-script-pages-confirm-peter-capaldi-as-the-new-doctor

Don't know how reliable it is. . . . not sure I like the idea of the whole series switching to all Gallifrey all the time. . . . . also don't like the idea that it'll no longer be a 'family' show.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't wait to find out! I just don't know if the special is going to be broadcast here on BBC America.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm still pulling for Julian Rhind-Tutt!


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm dying! Can't wait. I won't be able to watch it until after it's over, so it's no internet for me in the meantime!

I keep hearing Capaldi, but I'm curious if they'll really return to the days of (no offense to him) non-cute Doctors. I'm happy either way, but my niece has made it very clear that she will stop watching if the new Doctor is "old." (I didn't want to ask what she considers old.)

I only know Capaldi from the season of _Torchwood_ he did, but he was great in it.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't know how reliable it is. . . . not sure I like the idea of the whole series switching to all Gallifrey all the time. . . . . also don't like the idea that it'll no longer be a 'family' show.


Ann, I'm sure this is a joke - I think they're doing a parody of _The Thick of It_, the show Peter Capaldi is best known for. (Haven't seen it, but from the Wikipedia page it sounds much like the the supposed leaked _Who _pages.)



KateDanley said:


> I'm still pulling for Julian Rhind-Tutt!


Oh, Kate, you don't know how happy it makes me to see you talking about _Doctor Who_ on the internet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't know how reliable it is. . . . not sure I like the idea of the whole series switching to all Gallifrey all the time. . . . . also don't like the idea that it'll no longer be a 'family' show.


Looking at those pages, no way that's a real script. There's TOO much swearing. It barely makes sense.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I can't wait to find out! I just don't know if the special is going to be broadcast here on BBC America.


It is: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2013/08/01/new-doctor-who-actor-coming-soon/2610629/


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

After two Doctors in nappies, an older Dr would be great - Capaldi gets my vote. 

Hope he's not wearing his Richelieu beard though!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Brian Olsen said:


> Ann, I'm sure this is a joke - I think they're doing a parody of _The Thick of It_, the show Peter Capaldi is best known for. (Haven't seen it, but from the Wikipedia page it sounds much like the the supposed leaked _Who _pages.)


I certainly hope so!  Having no idea, really, who Capaldi is, I didn't get the joke -- just hoped this was nothing more than an unfounded rumor! And, yeah, the scripts do seem iffy. 

But I did read something else, rather more reliable, that has Capaldi as the front-runner in the betting.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought the doctor had run out of regenerations? Wasn't there something about he could only regenerate so many times?
Are they ignoring that rule?


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Thinking about it, Benedict Cumberbatch would be perfect in my opinion - but he is kind of taking over the world at the moment so he might not be available.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Aww Benedict...  would new degree of sexy if he were to become the doctor....and one day my husband. Lol. ***sigh***

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

Grace Elliot said:


> I thought the doctor had run out of regenerations? Wasn't there something about he could only regenerate so many times?
> Are they ignoring that rule?


They haven't hit that limit yet. He can do it twelve times, for thirteen total bodies. So this will either be the second-to-last time he can do it, or, if John Hurt from the last episode really is one of his incarnations we've not seen before, the last. (Although I'm sure they'll come up with a suitably sci-fi reason to keep going when the time comes.)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Bit of a spoiler here related to episodes beyond The Impossible Astronaut on the Doctor's number of regenerations.


Spoiler



River Song is also believed to have given up all of her regenerations to the Doctor (one of the useful things she actually did) after she killed him. Moffat claims this didn't happen, but he's a bit of a prat when it comes to Doctor Who and leaving the show anyway so it'll be up to the new show runner since it wasn't specifically addressed in the series. The most agreed upon number is that she gave him six more, we know she used at least one of her own. So he could have anywhere up to twelve more regenerations through her.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Brian Olsen said:


> They haven't hit that limit yet. He can do it twelve times, for thirteen total bodies. So this will either be the second-to-last time he can do it, or, if John Hurt from the last episode really is one of his incarnations we've not seen before, the last. (Although I'm sure they'll come up with a suitably sci-fi reason to keep going when the time comes.)


The other going theory is that now that there are no more Time Lords there is no Council to enforce the limitation. I didn't think that they had that much power, but they forced the Second to regenerate, so this theory is my favorite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all know this is fiction, right?  


(Love the Doctor, whoever plays him!)

Betsy


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all know this is fiction, right?
> 
> (Love the Doctor, whoever plays him!)
> 
> Betsy


  Next you'll be saying Father Christmas doesn't exist....


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all know this is fiction, right?


99% of me knows that. The other 1% keeps a constant look out for a big blue box appearing where it shouldn't...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> Next you'll be saying Father Christmas doesn't exist....


Oh, I would never say that!!! 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Brian Olsen said:


> 99% of me knows that. The other 1% keeps a constant look out for a big blue box appearing where it shouldn't...


And I'm not at _all_ a fan of stone angel statues!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I'm not at _all_ a fan of stone angel statues!


I'm with you there!

Creepiest. episode. ever.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Brian Olsen said:


> 99% of me knows that. The other 1% keeps a constant look out for a big blue box appearing where it shouldn't...


I went to University in Glasgow and in the 1980's they still had blue police boxes on street corners. Even in the 80's this was considered odd at they weren't used by the police...makes you wonder....


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> I went to University in Glasgow and in the 1980's they still had blue police boxes on street corners. Even in the 80's this was considered odd at they weren't used by the police...makes you wonder....


I knew it. I KNEW IT! I mean... *cough* ...I'm sure there was a perfectly reasonable explanation... *cough*



Brian Olsen said:


> Oh, Kate, you don't know how happy it makes me to see you talking about _Doctor Who_ on the internet!


As proud president of the Last On The Train Club, let it be known I have arrived! You swayed me! I'm IN! ALONSY!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> I went to University in Glasgow and in the 1980's they still had blue police boxes on street corners. Even in the 80's this was considered odd at they weren't used by the police...makes you wonder....


I have a photo of me standing next to one of those Glasgow police boxes. Fairly close to the place where the box was, there was a bookstore which had a full size Dalek replica. And yes, I have a photo with the Dalek, too. And one with Bessie, the Third Doctor's car, taken in Blackpool.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So I got myself custard, fish fingers, gummy bears, apples, bananas, and chips (fries) for the announcement. 11 am here I come

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It's on!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's Peter (Capaldi)!

EDIT: Found this interesting...

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Peter_Capaldi


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its Peter Capaldi. He played in Torchwood:children of earth, as in  of the most tragic characters... (no spoilers) and in doctor who (fires of Pompeii)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Peter Capaldi is doubtlessly a good actor, but IMO a bad choice as Doctor. There have been several cases of actors who first appeared in other roles in Doctor Who and/or the spin-offs before being promoted to Doctor or companion, most notably Sixth Doctor Colin Baker, who played a timelord guard in the Fifth Doctor episode _Arc of Infinity_. Freema Agyeman (Martha) and Karen Gillen (Amy) also appeared in supporting roles before becoming companions. But Peter Capaldi played not just a small supporting role, he was the main villain over five episodes of Torchwood and a particularly loathsome villain and child killer, too. And IMO that disqualifies him as the Doctor.

And didn't the production team say that the age cut-off for actors considered for the Doctor was 45, because of the physical demands of the role? Peter Capaldi is definitely older than that (55 according to the link Betsy posted). Not that I'd mind an older Doctor instead of the very young ones we had lately. But I wonder whether they'll have the companion take over more of the physical aspects of the role.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Capaldi will be brilliant as The Doctor IMHO. Definite thumbs up.


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, I think he'll be great. I'm looking forward to seeing how he makes the part his own.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've no idea, really, WHO he is (Pun intended  )  So I'll decide how good he is when he's actually in the part.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Obviously the Doctor enjoys being Scottish - McCoy, Tennant and now Capaldi. Can I have a go?


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn fine choice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Peter Capaldi is doubtlessly a good actor, but IMO a bad choice as Doctor...[snip]...Peter Capaldi played not just a small supporting role, he was the main villain over five episodes of Torchwood and a particularly loathsome villain and child killer, too. And IMO that disqualifies him as the Doctor.


Truthfully, I loved Torchwood, but don't recall him at all; perhaps because I wasn't familiar with him as an actor. Or because the villians have always been less important to me than the heroes. Loved Gwen. But it's an interesting point. I guess there's nothing that says that the body the Doctor assumes has to be one that's unique. The personality inside is the Doctor, not the outside. (And, of course, since it's fiction, the writers can do anything they want, really. )

As for the age, I guess the producers have the privilege of changing their minds.

From the interview on the BBC show, I can see him as the Doctor. Looking forward to seeing him in the role. I really like that he's a Doctor Who geek....

Betsy


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

williammeikle said:


> Obviously the Doctor enjoys being Scottish - McCoy, Tennant and now Capaldi. Can I have a go?


I think you'd make a great Doctor, William!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm pretty excited to see him.  Despite being a huge fan of Torchwood as well, I don't even recall his role in it.  Like Betsy said, it's probably just because I wasn't familiar with him as an actor and didn't know to look for him.  I know Torchwood is a spinoff, but I don't think everything that happens in that universe necessarily relates to the Doctor's or vice versa, so I think him being in such polar roles is okay.

From what I've seen of him he almost seems like an older David Tennant.  His eyes have that mischievous sparkle that the Doctor needs, and I think it's fun that we're seeing an older Doctor with a bit more gravitas in the new series.  Eccleston was great, but since him both doctors have been fairly silly (as much as I love Tennant, who is my favorite Doctor after all).  They could both be serious, but for the most part they were very camp, enjoyable so, but it'll be a nice change.

My biggest concern is we still have Moffat running the show.  I am hoping he takes a very hands off approach like he did last season, the one season I actually really enjoyed that let Matt truly embrace what being the Doctor meant.  Moffit is brilliant when it comes to Sherlock, but for Doctor Who he's just kind of rubbish.  I just hope he doesn't handicap Capaldi the same way he did Matt Smith, though with Amy and Rory gone and Clara being such a great companion that would be difficult to do unless she does a total 180.  I guess River is still out there, though... so there's potential to still treat the Doctor like a set piece in a show all about Moffat's companions which would be a shame.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.doctorwho.tv/whats-new/video/peter-capaldi-doctor-who-belongs-to-all-of-us-everyone-made-doctor-who

Video interview with Peter Capaldi -- this might be part of what aired on Sunday -- I wasn't able to watch.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for posting this video!  I missed the special, but after watching it, I'm feeling really good about Peter Capaldi.  A very nice foil to where we've been with Eccleston, Tennant, and Smith.  Excited for the new episodes!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, in the shower -- where I have all my best thoughts   -- it occurred to me that it would be great if the _Companion_ from that trip to Vesuvius would meet up again with the Twelfth Doctor and make some comment about how he now looks like that roman guy. There could be some banter about, well, the regeneration process can capture a resemblance to a person previously met, etc. etc. blah blah blah. A little inside joke.

THEN I remembered that the Companion for that trip was Donna. And she _can't_ remember the Doctor at all.


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, in the shower -- where I have all my best thoughts   -- it occurred to me that it would be great if the _Companion_ from that trip to Vesuvius would meet up again with the Twelfth Doctor and make some comment about how he now looks like that roman guy. There could be some banter about, well, the regeneration process can capture a resemblance to a person previously met, etc. etc. blah blah blah. A little inside joke.
> 
> THEN I remembered that the Companion for that trip was Donna. And she _can't_ remember the Doctor at all.


Or he might run into Captain Jack, who could comment that the Doctor now looks like the man who was partially responsible for the awful events of _Torchwood: Children of Earth_. Given what Jack went through in that series, THAT could get awkward.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess there's nothing that says that the body the Doctor assumes has to be one that's unique. The personality inside is the Doctor, not the outside. (And, of course, since it's fiction, the writers can do anything they want, really. )


Nothing at all. In fact, it has been done. The fourth Doctor's companion Ramona, was a Time Lady, forced upon the Doctor by the High Council. She regenerated into the appearance of Princess Astra, whom they had met on-screen previously.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It took me a while to warm up to each of the new doctors. I didn't dislike any of them, it just took a period of acclimation.

I've enjoyed Capaldi's acting ever since seeing him in _Local Hero_ (1983), in which he played a quirky character. He may be the only Doctor played by an actor that I had seen in previous works. The other was Peter Davison, who I had seen in _All Creatures Great and Small_.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> It took me a while to warm up to each of the new doctors. I didn't dislike any of them, it just took a period of acclimation.
> 
> I've enjoyed Capaldi's acting ever since seeing him in _Local Hero_ (1983), in which he played a quirky character. He may be the only Doctor played by an actor that I had seen in previous works. The other was Peter Davison, who I had seen in _All Creatures Great and Small_.
> 
> Mike


Peter Davison then went on to be whatever is the UK equivalent of the DA in _Law and Order: UK_.

Which is pretty good, too, by the way. 

And of course David Tennant is now staring in _Broadchurch_ which starts on BBCAmerica on Wednesday.


----------

